# Any Rap Fans Or Just Honkeys Out There?



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

lil whyte.. tupac... oh shit what about bone thugs an harmony, idc how honkey you are bone thugs is the best.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 22, 2007)

You realize Honkey is a racial and vulgar word against whites, just like the word Nigger is to blacks.


----------



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

oh but it's alright to stereotype people? just cuz i like rap i gotta be black? bro you can call me a nigger all you want, the word has nothing to do with race, it means ignorent. 
fyi, i'm probly the whitest person you'll ever meet. or won't meet.


----------



## Pool (Aug 22, 2007)

He's not calling you a "nigger". He's merely implying that it's not polite to say if you don't listen to rap, that you're a honkey.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2007)

Im a straight up Newport smokin, Copenhagen chewin, Thug-Life, ride or die honkey..........Whatcha know about that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Bigbud (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that his next career move...

I like hiphop...not so much this gangster rap.... 50p b/s

Theres only so many times I wanta here about hoes drugs and guns.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 22, 2007)

gabriel said:


> oh but it's alright to stereotype people? just cuz i like rap i gotta be black? bro you can call me a nigger all you want, the word has nothing to do with race, it means ignorent.
> fyi, i'm probly the whitest person you'll ever meet. or won't meet.


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.......are you smoking crack? and "nigger" does NOT mean ignorant you ignoramus.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 22, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> Is that his next career move...
> 
> I like hiphop...not so much this gangster rap.... 50p b/s
> 
> Theres only so many times I wanta here about hoes drugs and guns.


some of the older gangster rap was good though,,the original stuff,,NWA,,Ice-T,,KRS1,,I love the old school stuff,,newer stuff,,Dr,DRE BustaRhymes,ahh fuk it,,i pretty much like it all,,hehe

Keep on Growin

HoLE

oh yeah,,and I'm a honkey!


----------



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah all the new stuff is mostly pussy rap.
i'm not trying to start drama so if you don't like what i said tell it to someone who cares. where i come from anyone can be a nigger, white, black or mexican.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 22, 2007)

gabriel said:


> yeah all the new stuff is mostly pussy rap.
> i'm not trying to start drama so if you don't like what i said tell it to someone who cares. where i come from anyone can be a nigger, white, black or mexican.


so I cant call anyone an Asian?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)

this is done. it's a music forum. stay on topic. closed - because i don't like the name calling. it's ugly.


----------

